# Terrible pain in left back flank...please please help



## khurram1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi, i have been diagnosed with IBS. I have other ibs symptoms but there is this pain which is at lower left flank back where soft muscles are ......secondly the pain is also at the upper left flank ....... But the lower one is extreme one.... If i press the area i can feel the pain and its constant .......

I had a complete renal checkup like CTs and urine analysis also a complete abdomen / pelvic contrast scan with inflammation , vitamins blood tests. I also had fecial calprotetin stool test.

Also mentioning that i do have pain in shoulders, back , legs and fatigue but the left flank is i feel it most .... Can this be. Fibromyalgia or IBS ......

My doctor wants to do a colonoscopy but he himself is saying just to satisfy you as your other test are clear and if you had polyps or lesions which are less then 5mm they don't pain also you don't have any symptoms of polyps , masses or inflammation

Please if any one can let me know that is this common site of pain , is this fibro or ibs and advise about colonoscopy should i or shouldn't i

I am 33 yrs and all started from salmonella infection a year ago , the left pain is almost 6 months old.


----------

